# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Quotes

## Zana e malit

* FSH-ista*  all you have to do is just put some nice and lovely quotes here.
The subject is not important. Whenever you find good quotes bring them here!

 Zana e Malit 

Here is one from me:

** "Men always want to be a woman's first love--
women like to be a man's last romance."*

 - Oscar Wilde

----------


## StormAngel

Here's something to think about**: How come you never see a headline like 'Psychic Wins Lottery'?-Jay Leno

----------


## Zana e malit

*"Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter."*

*-Martin Luther King, Jr.*

----------


## Zana e malit

*"It's a funny thing about life; if you refuse to accept anything but the best, you very often get it."*

*-W. Somerset Maugham*

----------


## Hyllien

*In the arithmetic of love, one plus one equals everything, and two minus one equals nothing.*  :)

Mignon McLaughlin

----------


## Zana e malit

*"All love that has not friendship for its base,  is like a mansion built upon sand."*    

-  *Ella Wheeler Wilcox*

----------


## Zana e malit

*'Tis the most tender part of love, each other to forgive*

*- John Sheffield*

----------


## Zana e malit

*One word frees us of all the weight and pain of life: That word is love.*   

 - _Sophocles (496 BC - 406 BC)_

----------


## Sab

"_The difference between involvement and commitment is like an eggs-and-bacon
breakfast. The chicken is involved. The pig was committed_." -- Anonymous--

----------


## StormAngel

Life can only be understood backwards; but it must be lived forwards. 
-Soren Kierkegaard

----------


## diikush

Don't worry, Be Happy!     :)




> Here's something to think about**: How come you never see a headline like 'Psychic Wins Lottery'?-Jay Leno


:D

----------


## Zana e malit

*"It must be borne in mind that the tragedy of life does not lie in not reaching your goal. The tragedy of life lies in having no goal to reach."* 


*-Benjamin E. Mays*

----------


## StormAngel

Never write a quote that you don`t understand-Mirsad Asani

lol

----------


## [xeni]

> Never write a quote that you don`t understand-Mirsad Asani
> 
> lol


I often quote myself. It adds spice to my conversation.- G.B. Shaw :D

----------


## StormAngel

I use to remember when I quoted my self here on the forum.
Well, after PINK gave me a lesson or two about that...I stopped, but damn I miss doing it.

It would have been something like...




> StormAngel quotes himself

----------


## PINK

*Seduce my mind and you can have my body, 
Find my soul and I'm yours forever.*  


Une . (lol )

----------


## PINK

*Everything has been figured out, except how to live.*  
Jean-Paul Sartre

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*Most people are other people. Their thoughts are someone else's opinions, their lives a mimicry, their passions a quotation.* 


"A little sincerity is a dangerous thing, and a great deal of it is absolutely fatal. "

"Experience is the name everyone gives to their mistakes. "

*We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.* 

"The truth is rarely pure and never simple. "

Oscar Wilde 
----------------------------------------------------------

A lover always thinks of his mistress first and himself second; with a husband it runs the other way. 

First love is a kind of vaccination which saves a man from catching the complaint the second time. 

*Nothing is a greater impediment to being on good terms with others than being ill at ease with yourself.*  

*When women love us, they forgive us everything, even our crimes; when they do not love us, they give us credit for nothing, not even our virtues.*  

Honore de Balzac

----------


## My_Soul

Love is a temporary madness. It erupts like an earthquake and then subsides. And when it subsides you have to make a decision. You have to work out whether your roots have become so entwined together that it is inconceivable that you should ever part. Because this is what love is. Love is not breathlessness, it is not excitement, it is not the promulgation of promises of eternal passion. That is just being "in love" which any of us can convince ourselves we are. 
Love itself is what is left over when being in love has burned away, and this is both an art and a fortunate accident.

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

*" When sorrows come - they come not single spies
- but in battalions "*

----------

